# Club Wyndham... Is it a scam?



## beachhoppers (Apr 13, 2019)

I work for a franchised hotel under Wyndham. Last May we stayed at the Wyndham resort in PCB on my regular Wyndham reward points. They ended up talking us into attending some presentation. It was for the Club Wyndham, which is like a traveling time share in my understanding.  We bought some package where we get a certain amount of points annually. The first issue we had is the $5000 down payment they put on a Wyndham Reward Chase Visa card with 17% interest. Then on top of that, our payment towards this timeshare is $400 a month. Plus maintenance fees. They put us in the hole right away by putting $5k on the credit card.  Now, I am finding out while trying to book some dates that everything is always showing unavailable.  Does anyone else have Club Wyndham and do you think it's worth it?


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 13, 2019)

You've come to the right place. Did they sign you up for the preview program? I can't remember the name..... But anyway, while Club Wyndham Access is not a scam, but buying timeshares retail is at a massive mark-up. Just wait a few more minutes, the Wyndham owners will give you some great enlightenment.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 13, 2019)

beachhoppers said:


> I work for a franchised hotel under Wyndham. Last May we stayed at the Wyndham resort in PCB on my regular Wyndham reward points. They ended up talking us into attending some presentation. It was for the Club Wyndham, which is like a traveling time share in my understanding.  We bought some package where we get a certain amount of points annually. The first issue we had is the $5000 down payment they put on a Wyndham Reward Chase Visa card with 17% interest. Then on top of that, our payment towards this timeshare is $400 a month. Plus maintenance fees. They put us in the hole right away by putting $5k on the credit card.  Now, I am finding out while trying to book some dates that everything is always showing unavailable.  Does anyone else have Club Wyndham and do you think it's worth it?



What dates/resort are you looking for?  Except for your home resort - you cannot book on-line from than 10 months out.

In general, Club Wyndham (like all timeshares) tend to work best for two types of people - people who can plan 8-12 months in advance AND/OR people who can travel off-season. If you expect availability will to be like a hotel you will always be disappointed. As with all timeshares, popular times (summer, holidays, weekends) are hard to get 30-60 days out.

We like the system and travel far more than we would if we were not Club Wyndham owners.

ps. If you check your interest rate on the rest of the loan from Wyndham, you will probably find it is the same or higher. It can be difficult to do, but it is best to get those refinanced or paid off ASAP.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 13, 2019)

It's way too late for your to be having second thoughts.  If you are young and need your credit, you are going to pay that off.  Walking away from it would destroy your credit.  Sounds like you are stuck to me.


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 13, 2019)

My guess is that the OP doesn't understand that you can't wait until the relative last minute to book timeshares.  He notes he works for a hotel (and hotels work on a whole different time line)


----------



## 55plus (Apr 13, 2019)

beachhoppers said:


> I work for a franchised hotel under Wyndham. Last May we stayed at the Wyndham resort in PCB on my regular Wyndham reward points. They ended up talking us into attending some presentation. It was for the Club Wyndham, which is like a traveling time share in my understanding.  We bought some package where we get a certain amount of points annually. The first issue we had is the $5000 down payment they put on a Wyndham Reward Chase Visa card with 17% interest. Then on top of that, our payment towards this timeshare is $400 a month. Plus maintenance fees. They put us in the hole right away by putting $5k on the credit card.  Now, I am finding out while trying to book some dates that everything is always showing unavailable.  Does anyone else have Club Wyndham and do you think it's worth it?


Your first mistake was financing a timeshare. Pay it off as fast as you can and use it. With timeshares you have to plan ahead. Sometimes a year ahead.


----------



## bestpal38 (Apr 14, 2019)

beachhoppers said:


> I work for a franchised hotel under Wyndham. Last May we stayed at the Wyndham resort in PCB on my regular Wyndham reward points. They ended up talking us into attending some presentation. It was for the Club Wyndham, which is like a traveling time share in my understanding.  We bought some package where we get a certain amount of points annually. The first issue we had is the $5000 down payment they put on a Wyndham Reward Chase Visa card with 17% interest. Then on top of that, our payment towards this timeshare is $400 a month. Plus maintenance fees. They put us in the hole right away by putting $5k on the credit card.  Now, I am finding out while trying to book some dates that everything is always showing unavailable.  Does anyone else have Club Wyndham and do you think it's worth it?


I'm really confused. You bought this last May, and you are just now seeing if it's a good deal?? Something seems odd with your post!


----------



## beachhoppers (Apr 18, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It's way too late for your to be having second thoughts.  If you are young and need your credit, you are going to pay that off.  Walking away from it would destroy your credit.  Sounds like you are stuck to me.


I don't have second thoughts. I just haven't had a chance to talk with anyone about it.


----------



## beachhoppers (Apr 18, 2019)

bestpal38 said:


> I'm really confused. You bought this last May, and you are just now seeing if it's a good deal?? Something seems odd with your post!


There is nothing odd with my post. I just found this website and was just asking for some insight from other Club Wyndham members. I suppose if you are confused and feel there is something off with my post, then maybe you should have just scrolled by.


----------



## beachhoppers (Apr 18, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> What dates/resort are you looking for?  Except for your home resort - you cannot book on-line from than 10 months out.
> 
> In general, Club Wyndham (like all timeshares) tend to work best for two types of people - people who can plan 8-12 months in advance AND/OR people who can travel off-season. If you expect availability will to be like a hotel you will always be disappointed. As with all timeshares, popular times (summer, holidays, weekends) are hard to get 30-60 days out.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this great info.  I have been able to book a place down in Destin this August. It's a trip to Vegas next May that I can't seem to find any place with availability.  Is it best to call and book over the phone rather than through the Club Wyndham site?


----------



## kaljor (Apr 18, 2019)

beachhoppers said:


> Thank you for this great info.  I have been able to book a place down in Destin this August. It's a trip to Vegas next May that I can't seem to find any place with availability.  Is it best to call and book over the phone rather than through the Club Wyndham site?



Calling on the phone will get you the exact same inventory as is showing on the website, and booking over the phone costs more as well.


----------



## beachhoppers (Apr 18, 2019)

JohnPaul said:


> My guess is that the OP doesn't understand that you can't wait until the relative last minute to book timeshares.  He notes he works for a hotel (and hotels work on a whole different time line)


I (she) understands this.  I wasn't waiting until the last minute. It was a year in advance. Someone in this thread was nice enough to give me some great info.


----------



## beachhoppers (Apr 18, 2019)

kaljor said:


> Calling on the phone will get you the exact same inventory as is showing on the website, and booking over the phone costs more as well.


That is really good to know. Thank you so much. You have been so very helpful.


----------



## beachhoppers (Apr 18, 2019)

Shankilicious said:


> You've come to the right place. Did they sign you up for the preview program? I can't remember the name..... But anyway, while Club Wyndham Access is not a scam, but buying timeshares retail is at a massive mark-up. Just wait a few more minutes, the Wyndham owners will give you some great enlightenment.


Thank you. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't a scam. It didn't seem like one when we bought it, but when I started running into issues booking a place a year out, I started to get a little concerned. Some great people in this thread made me feel much better!  And others....well, maybe some shouldn't bother answering if they don't have anything pertinent to say.  You are not one of those individuals. Thank you.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 18, 2019)

beachhoppers said:


> Thank you for this great info.  I have been able to book a place down in Destin this August. It's a trip to Vegas next May that I can't seem to find any place with availability.  Is it best to call and book over the phone rather than through the Club Wyndham site?



The standard booking window is 10 months out except for your home resort (i.e. where your points are assigned to) - which is 13 months out. So next May may not be showing up on-line because

1) Your booking window for May 2020 does not open up until July 2019
2) You have the right to book there up to 13 months out and it is booked up or inventory has not yet been loaded.

I would say it is #1 unless you are a Club Wyndham Access member.


----------



## beachhoppers (Apr 18, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> The standard booking window is 10 months out except for your home resort (i.e. where your points are assigned to) - which is 13 months out. So next May may not be showing up on-line because
> 
> 1) Your booking window for May 2020 does not open up until July 2019
> 2) You have the right to book there up to 13 months out and it is booked up or inventory has not yet been loaded.
> ...


I am a Club Wyndham Access Member. Does that change things?


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 18, 2019)

beachhoppers said:


> I am a Club Wyndham Access Member. Does that change things?


It does a little. CWA is structured a little different - in that you do not have a deed to a home resort, but instead have a certificate that gives you points at a group of resorts. Now for some of those resorts, there might be a few rooms or they might have all the rooms in the resort. But for the rooms assigned to CWA - you should be able to book them 13 months out (if that inventory is available).

I am seeing inventory on-line next May at Grand Desert (Las Vegas) and it is a resort that is in CWA. What timeframe are you looking for?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 18, 2019)

Club Access is not really all that special, but the one thing that makes it worthy [to me] is that it does give you access to RCI Points' inventory through the portal to RCI exchanges.  That can be valuable to you.  I have found great value in it.  I also noticed that my ongoing searches for anything WorldMark or Wyndham match through that portal, so I have gotten Wyndham Shearwater (400K Wyndham points or 205K through RCI) and Dolphin's Cove through the portal.  It's been much easier to get things, if I set a search 7 months in advance. 

Disney Saratoga Springs shows up a lot for both weeks and points, and that is most worthy of the points required.  I am impressed with what I can get through RCI/ Wyndham.  Sure, I will pay 77K Wyndham points for a week at Saratoga Springs for a one bedroom with all of the perks that Disney has to offer.  Disney members pay more than that to book their own weeks.


----------



## beachhoppers (Apr 18, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> It does a little. CWA is structured a little different - in that you do not have a deed to a home resort, but instead have a certificate that gives you points at a group of resorts. Now for some of those resorts, there might be a few rooms or they might have all the rooms in the resort. But for the rooms assigned to CWA - you should be able to book them 13 months out (if that inventory is available).
> 
> I am seeing inventory on-line next May at Grand Desert (Las Vegas) and it is a resort that is in CWA. What timeframe are you looking for?


It will be May 21-31st. I looked at that one too. I will have to go back in and look.


----------



## beachhoppers (Apr 18, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Club Access is not really all that special, but the one thing that makes it worthy [to me] is that it does give you access to RCI Points' inventory through the portal to RCI exchanges.  That can be valuable to you.  I have found great value in it.  I also noticed that my ongoing searches for anything WorldMark or Wyndham match through that portal, so I have gotten Wyndham Shearwater (400K Wyndham points or 205K through RCI) and Dolphin's Cove through the portal.  It's been much easier to get things, if I set a search 7 months in advance.
> 
> Disney Saratoga Springs show up a lot for both weeks and points, and that is most worthy of the points required.  I am impressed with what I can get through RCI/ Wyndham.  Sure, I will pay 77K Wyndham points for a week at Saratoga Springs for a one bedroom with all of the perks that Disney has to offer.  Disney members pay more than that to book their own weeks.


That's a great deal for Saratoga Springs in my opinion.  Thank you so much for all of the information.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 18, 2019)

beachhoppers said:


> It will be May 21-31st. I looked at that one too. I will have to go back in and look.


Grand Desert will be your best bet as a CWA member (and is one of the largest Wyndham resorts in Vegas). The the other CWA resort (Worldmark Tropicana) has a fraction of the inventory available.

The other main resort in Vegas (Desert Blue) is not a CWA resort - so too early to reserve there. And Harrahs is an associate hotel - so hard to book with points. The rest of the vegas properties are Worldmark resorts only available 9 months out via the internal Club Pass exchange system. They cannot be booked online - only by phone.


----------



## beachhoppers (Apr 18, 2019)

You have no idea how much you helped me out today. I can't say thanks enough.  I may be coming back to you from time to time when I have questions lol


----------



## paxsarah (Apr 18, 2019)

beachhoppers said:


> It will be May 21-31st. I looked at that one too. I will have to go back in and look.



You should be able to book this at 13 months out, which would be April 21st (a few days from now). Although actually, to book the full 10 days at once you'll need to wait until April 24th, I believe, because you can only book 7 nights past the first day of ARP.


----------



## wjappraise (Apr 18, 2019)

beachhoppers said:


> You have no idea how much you helped me out today. I can't say thanks enough.  I may be coming back to you from time to time when I have questions lol



You will definitely enjoy the site.  We have our share of trolls and curmudgeons, but most of us are relatively harmless.  You will find that some of the long time posters approach a new poster with a level of skepticism that is well placed due to the proliferation of scam artists that happen upon our community from time to time.  Once you get beyond that, you're part of the family.

Wes


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Apr 19, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Club Access is not really all that special, but the one thing that makes it worthy [to me] is that it does give you access to RCI Points' inventory through the portal to RCI exchanges.  That can be valuable to you.  I have found great value in it.  I also noticed that my ongoing searches for anything WorldMark or Wyndham match through that portal, so I have gotten Wyndham Shearwater (400K Wyndham points or 205K through RCI) and Dolphin's Cove through the portal.  It's been much easier to get things, if I set a search 7 months in advance.
> 
> Disney Saratoga Springs shows up a lot for both weeks and points, and that is most worthy of the points required.  I am impressed with what I can get through RCI/ Wyndham.  Sure, I will pay 77K Wyndham points for a week at Saratoga Springs for a one bedroom with all of the perks that Disney has to offer.  Disney members pay more than that to book their own weeks.



is that RCI points booking benefit limited only to CWA contracts?  If so I didn't realize that.  I really need to start and leverage RCI more.  I really haven't even searched in RCI much.  I started to look around in RCI a month or so ago since my daughter wanted to go to Georgia at the time and there was no availability within the Wyndham resorts.  Are you saying that have been able to book actual Wyndham or Worldmark resorts through RCI for less points than if you were to have booked the same resort directly via Wyndham?  If so that's pretty cool.  I need to start doing this as well.


----------



## paxsarah (Apr 19, 2019)

HitchHiker71 said:


> is that RCI points booking benefit limited only to CWA contracts?  If so I didn't realize that.  I really need to start and leverage RCI more.  I really haven't even searched in RCI much.  I started to look around in RCI a month or so ago since my daughter wanted to go to Georgia at the time and there was no availability within the Wyndham resorts.  Are you saying that have been able to book actual Wyndham or Worldmark resorts through RCI for less points than if you were to have booked the same resort directly via Wyndham?  If so that's pretty cool.  I need to start doing this as well.



RCI Points and nightly stays inventory is limited to retail purchasers with Plus Partners, nothing to do with CWA. RCI Weeks and cash vacations are available to all. Also, anything caught by an ongoing search is necessarily RCI Weeks inventory (RCI Points can only be booked from available inventory) and therefore available to all owners.

There are certainly some situations where a Wyndham resort can be had through RCI for lower points than directly through Wyndham, due to the quirks of the fixed grid. The only way of knowing, though, is to go in and look at any particular week you're interested in, because the RCI seasons aren't published anywhere. You're more likely to find it in a higher-point resort that has a long prime season in Wyndham - the RCI seasons can be completely different, and then the fixed points exchange grid is essentially a cap on the points required.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 19, 2019)

HitchHiker71 said:


> is that RCI points booking benefit limited only to CWA contracts?  If so I didn't realize that.  I really need to start and leverage RCI more.  I really haven't even searched in RCI much.  I started to look around in RCI a month or so ago since my daughter wanted to go to Georgia at the time and there was no availability within the Wyndham resorts.  Are you saying that have been able to book actual Wyndham or Worldmark resorts through RCI for less points than if you were to have booked the same resort directly via Wyndham?  If so that's pretty cool.  I need to start doing this as well.


Absolutely.  205K points for Shearwater in prime season, as opposed to 400K, but the exchange fee is like $200, but that is my bargain way of getting Shearwater.  I keep meaning to enter a search, but I have a new grandbaby coming in less than 3 months.  He will have my attention for a while.  I think I will be babysitting him late summer.


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 19, 2019)

HitchHiker71 said:


> is that RCI points booking benefit limited only to CWA contracts?  If so I didn't realize that.  I really need to start and leverage RCI more.  I really haven't even searched in RCI much.  I started to look around in RCI a month or so ago since my daughter wanted to go to Georgia at the time and there was no availability within the Wyndham resorts.  Are you saying that have been able to book actual Wyndham or Worldmark resorts through RCI for less points than if you were to have booked the same resort directly via Wyndham?  If so that's pretty cool.  I need to start doing this as well.


Welk is the same. I can book SSR and several other resorts for much less points than booking Welk or an affiliate directly through internal exchange. For instance, a week at SSR booked directly through Welk is 240k points. Booked through RCI its 120k or as low as 90k in off season. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## paxsarah (Apr 19, 2019)

For instance, right now a week in a studio in Austin checking in 11/1/19 is 203k points through Wyndham, 52k through RCI plus exchange fee. In contrast, a 2BR at Cypress Palms checking in 8/3/19 is 165k through RCI and 175k through Wyndham, nearly a wash (and Wyndham cheaper taking into account the exchange fee). And finally, a 2BR at Kingsgate checking 8/3/19 is 205K through RCI, and only 154K through Wyndham. So every situation really bears checking.


----------



## beachhoppers (Apr 19, 2019)

wjappraise said:


> You will definitely enjoy the site.  We have our share of trolls and curmudgeons, but most of us are relatively harmless.  You will find that some of the long time posters approach a new poster with a level of skepticism that is well placed due to the proliferation of scam artists that happen upon our community from time to time.  Once you get beyond that, you're part of the family.
> 
> Wes


Thank you, Wes. I promise I am not a troll, just a beach junkie.


----------



## ilenekm (Apr 23, 2019)

beachhoppers said:


> That's a great deal for Saratoga Springs in my opinion.  Thank you so much for all of the information.


In addition to the points, there is a $239 exchange fee from RCI and $195 from Disney. Its still a pretty good deal for a week in a 1 br at SS. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wjappraise (Apr 24, 2019)

beachhoppers said:


> Thank you, Wes. I promise I am not a troll, just a beach junkie.



I’m sure you’re not a troll.  I was more referring to myself and others that automatically think someone with an odd story is a scam.  Your story about buying on a whim and not digging into the specifics is exactly my story ... except I bought in deeper.  

Welcome to the community. 

Wes.


----------

